# 2014 Performer/Conductor of the Year



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Time Magazine does a "Man of the Year" cover so I figure that it would appropriate to evaluate the rather busy year of 2014.

Who would be your 2014 performer or conductor of the year? I will go first and nominate Maurizio Pollini for his crowning of finishing up the complete piano sonatas of Beethoven on DG.









http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4794120

Very few pianists do the whole cycle and Pollini took a good 4 decades. Bravo for this achievement!

Who is your "man of the year"?


----------



## michaels (Oct 3, 2014)

I Like Pollini for recording performance; for Conductor of 2014, I have *enjoyed* Dudamel more then any other in 2014.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

michaels said:


> I Like Pollini for recording performance for Conductor of 2014, I have *enjoyed* Dudamel more then any other in 2014.


Agreed and in fact I already consider him legendary to be honest.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dudamel would be an unknown if it weren't for his shock treatments...they stimulate his brain's music centers.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I always liked this one.


----------

